# Thoughts on SRAM Omniums?



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

I was wondering what the FG and SS riders opinions are on the SRAM Omniums? Pro's and con's from those that have or had them? 

Thank you...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Omniums are the shizz!! Cons? SRAM bought Truvativ (the ones who actually make the Omnium) a couple of years ago. Get one before it turns into cheap, lightweight crap that has a good warranty like their road offerings. You're talking quality right now. Just don't know for how long.....


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

terbennett said:


> Omniums are the shizz!! .


QFT :thumbsup:


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

The Omniums look great and seem quite popular. I'm looking at getting the Sram S300's though as I can't justify having a crankset that cost almost as much as my entire bike (Moto Track)  If I had a higher end bike, the Omniums would be one of my first choices.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

terbennett said:


> Omniums are the shizz!! Cons? SRAM bought Truvativ (the ones who actually make the Omnium) a couple of years ago. Get one before it turns into cheap, lightweight crap that has a good warranty like their road offerings. You're talking quality right now. Just don't know for how long.....


Thanks for the insight...Do you think the quality will really go down?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

terbennett said:


> Omniums are the shizz!! Cons? SRAM bought Truvativ (the ones who actually make the Omnium) a couple of years ago. Get one before it turns into cheap, lightweight crap that has a good warranty like their road offerings. You're talking quality right now. Just don't know for how long.....


SRAM has owned TruVativ forever.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I have them on my track bike - they are nice cranks but kind of annoying to use if you actually racing track at the chain ring nut backs dont stay in the crank (like they would in a campy of shimano set) as such they are a bit of a pain to use if your changing out gears.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I've owned both. I sold my Omniums on Ebay and got myself a set of S300's. 

The Omniums really have no good use other than racing or high end fixed/SS bikes. Also, it runs on the track BCD standard while the S300 is 130 which is much easier to deal with. 

In person though, Omniums are absolutely beautiful (silver that is) because of the excessively nice polish. Super stiff. But completely unnecessary for me.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone...I'm going to order them...I sold a couple things and have enough to grab a set...They've intrigued me for quite some time, so I think I need to feed the beast...LOL


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Most people couldn't figure the difference between an s300 and an omnium in a blind test. Unless you plan beating Jason Kenny or Gregory Bauge in the next world cup, save money and buy the S300.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

I got a great deal on the Omniums and couldn't be happier!! I probably will never be able to tell the difference but these cranks will outlast me and will go over to other builds if I get tired of my current one...LOL

Oh, and completely aesthetic based, I think they are very sexy looking too boot..LOL


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

T0mi said:


> Most people couldn't figure the difference between an s300 and an omnium in a blind test. Unless you plan beating Jason Kenny or Gregory Bauge in the next world cup, save money and buy the S300.


Yes you can. The difference believe it or not is as obvious as going from JIS to Hollowtech II. 

I owned both. I downgraded to the S300 on the same bike same everything except crank and I only weight 140 lbs. The Omnium is worth the money if you race. Period.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

The difference is in your head.


----------

